# Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein schwieriges Problem. Es geht um eine [.......] im Festnetz, die die Telefonrechnung um 300 EUR erhöht haben. Problem: Die Anschlußinhaberin ist nicht mündig. Deren Schwester ist die offizielle Betreuerin und ich bin der Sohn. Es geht also um meine Tante. Diese hat von allem überhaupt keinen Plan, deswegen ist sie ja auch nicht mündig bzw. geschäftsfähig. Sie hat ein Festnetztelefon und darauf bekam sie wohl einige dieser dubiosen Anrufe, die alle eine 0800er Kennung trugen. Diese verkündeten ihr, daß neue Nachrichten abzurufen wären. Auch von R-Gesprächen war die Rede. Vermutlich hat sie da einiges angenommen.

Jetzt haben wir da die Telefonrechnung, wo lauter tolle Sachen von einer Firma Net ID oder Next ID aus Bonn in der willy Brand Allee 20 mit der Service-Nummer 0800/2377000 drauf stehen. Das sind Beratungen und R-Gespäche. Meine Mutter hat dort angerufen und erklärt, daß die Schwester nicht mündig sei und alles widerrufen. Die waren natürlich sehr pampig und haben gleich gesagt, daß sie das zahlen muß, weil sie als Betreuer den Dienst nicht gesperrt hat. Klar, man muß alle Dienste in Deutschland kennen und sie sicherheitshalber sperren lassen. Es ist ja nicht so, daß meine Tante angerufen hat. Sie wurde angerufen.

Näheres weiß ich vielleicht erst, wenn ich die Telefonrechnung bekomme. Kann sich vielleicht einer schonmal einen Reim darauf machen, was da passiert sein könnte?

Danke und Grüße,
Heiko

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Heisst Telefonrechnung auch Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Falls nein: Schnellsten einen solchen (rückwirkend) beantragen. Dann kann man das mal näher anschauen. Wie das rechtlich aussieht, wenn jemand in Pflege ist, scheint eine Frage für den Rechtsanwalt zu sein. Was sagt denn die Next-ID unter ihrer Servicenummer dazu?
Wer Next-ID ist, weisst Du?
http://www.next-id.de/index.php?id=32
Wozu man diese Info in dieser Konstellation nützen könnte, bleibt Deiner Phantasie überlassen


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Murdock schrieb:


> Klar, man muß alle Dienste in Deutschland kennen und sie sicherheitshalber sperren lassen. Es ist ja nicht so, daß meine Tante angerufen hat. Sie wurde angerufen.o


Die Herrschaften in Bonn sind ihrer Zeit voraus 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46148


> Teure R-Gespräche: *Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist soweit ich weiß angefordert. Meine Mutter hat diese Service Nummer angerufen und die haben ihr nur pampig erklärt, daß das alles rechtens sei, die ein seriöses Unternehmen sind und die Tante Dienstleistungen wie Beratungen in Anspruch genommen hat. Man könne auf keinen Fall auf das Geld verzichten.

Das Problem an der Sache: Ich stehe da ein bißchen abseits, weil meine Mutter und mein Vater sich immer um die schwierige Tante gekümmert haben und auch jetzt kümmern wollen. Nur leider hat meine Mutter selber gerade arge gesundheitliche Probleme (Krebsdiagnose) und ich möchte ihr etwas helfen. Alles was ich weiß, weiß ich nur telefonisch bruchstückhaft. Ich versuche, ein paar Unterlagen zu bekommen.

Die Tante sagt, daß sie ständig Anrufe von dieser 0800 Nummer bekommt und die sagen, daß eine Nachricht vorliegt. Meine Eltern haben jetzt kurzerhand den gesamten Anschluß gekündigt und ihr ein Prepaid Handy verpaßt.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

So, hab die Rechnung als Scan erhalten, hier der betreffende Ausschnitt:







Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Mir scheint, das ist blöd bei deiner Tante gelaufen. Erst rief sie anscheinend die Auskunft 11874 an und auf die Frage, ob sie eine Verbindung mit dem Teilnehmer wünsche ließ sie anscheinend den Anbieter machen. Erforsche mal, ob die Tante oft ins Ausland telefoniert hat. Nexnet kann dir (natürlich der Tante oder deiner Mutter als Betreuerin) aber auf jeden Fall den Teilnehmer mitteilen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

das umrahmte sind wohl Rechnungspositionsnummern, im Prinzip geht es immer um die Auskunftsnummer 11874 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...erzeichnis_der_vergebenen_Rufnummern_1ah.html


> Rufnummern für Auskunftsdienste haben die Struktur 118xy. Sie können von Unternehmen beantragt werden, die     einen bundesweit vorwahlfrei erreichbaren Auskunftsdienst
> anbieten wollen, *der ausschließlich der Weitergabe von Rufnummern *und Teilnehmerdaten von Telekommunikationsnutzern dient.





> 11812 Telecom GmbH
> Speditionsstraße 15a,
> *Rufnummern für Auslandsauskunft*
> 40221 Düsseldorf 	*11874* 	11812


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

11874 gibt aber auch noch was anderes her: 





> *11874 - Kartenleger* Liebevolle Lebensberatung durch qualifiziertes Team mit Karten, Hellsicht,Astrologie und mehr. Wähle 11874 u. verlange "Kartenleger" (€ 1,89/Min.), w*w.simmedia.de


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

das wäre IMHO bewußte Irreführung, wenn das als Auskunftsgespräch deklariert würde
Ist zwar auch ne Auskunft, aber keine seriöse


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Langsam dämmerts. Wie schon geschrieben, die Tante ist schwierig. Sie läßt auch immer allerlei Leute in die Wohnung. Möglich, daß da mal einer telefoniert hat, als im Fernsehen der Banner lief.

Einzelverbindungsnachweis haben meinen Eltern dummerweise doch nicht beauftragt, weil das Geld kostet und sie das nicht einsehen. :wall: 

Ach und übrigens: Die Rufnummer dieses "Sie haben neue Nachrichten" ist immer die 0800/4141 gewesen! Vielleicht ist das ja nicht Ursache, sondern Folge davon, daß jemand bei der 11874 angerufen hat?

Wenn man jetzt sicher sagen könnte, daß von dem Anschluß aus die 11874 angerufen worden ist und das nicht ein Szenario mit einem Anruf ist, dann würde ich sagen: Laßt jede weitere Diskussion, das bringt nix.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Habe noch etwas recherchiert. Die 11874 fungiert wie eine Art Weitervermittlungszentrale wie Mehrwertdienste. Damit sich die Leute keine komplizierten 0900 Nummern merken müssen, sind einige Mehrwertdiensanbieter wohl dazu übergegangen, sich bei dieser fragwürdigen Auskunft mit einem Codewort verlinken zu lassen. Die schalten dann ihre Werbung und blenden ein: "Wähle 11874 und verlange <Kartenleger> <Hausfrauensex> <geile Schl...>". Der Kunde ruft bei dieser Auskunft an, die an sich schon mit ca. 2 EUR pro Minute zu Buche schlägt und sagt, wen er gerne haben möchte, also "Kartenleger". Dann geht es weiter und am Ende landet alles auf der Rechnung. Jetzt wäre bloß mal interessant, mit welchem Satz der endgültige Dienst abgerechnet wird? Mit dem Minutensatz der Auskunft? Weil sonst müßte da ja eine Ansage kommen, wenn es mehr kostet.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

irgendwie deckt sich m.E dieser  Einsatz der Nummern  nicht ganz mit der Vorgaben der BNetzA 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...f5707e2b4,0/Nummernverwaltung/ssss8_1ae.html#
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...2b4,0/ssss8/Regeln_Weitervermittlung_1af.html


> 6. Vor Beginn der Entgeltpflichtigkeit für den Anrufer sollte der Tarif mitgeteilt werden, der vom Anrufer aus nationalen öffentlichen Festnetzen zu zahlen ist. Soweit eine Weitervermittlung zu einer Tariferhöhung führt, muss dies im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes vor dem Wechsel des Tarifs kostenfrei angesagt werden.


http://branchenauskunft.klicktel.de...&dspie=1&city=&sid=3tojojsbl6n0h7d8c3s8fps523


> 11812 Telecom GmbH
> Speditionstr. 15a
> 40221 Düsseldorf
> Branchen: Auskunfteien
> *Keine Homepage hinterlegt:*


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

h**p://www.11812.com 
linkt weiter 
auf ht*p://www.iq-telecom.de/


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Also für mich hat sich der Fall denke ich geklärt.

Die komischen 0800/4141 Mailboxanrufe haben nix mit den hohen Telefonkosten zu tun. Die hohen Kosten sind durch einen Mehwertdienst wirklich in Anspruch genommen worden. Bei 120 EUR und 2 EUR die Minute ist da 1 ganz Stunde geplaudert worden. Da hat wohl jemand das Telefon genutzt. Sicher einer ihrer dubiosen Freunde. Die 0800/4141 ist ein ganz normaler R-Gespräch Dienst und irgendein dubioser Freund will sie kostenlos sprechen.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Über solche Kunden freuen sich die Firmen im Düsseldorfer Medienhafen


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wenn aber ein Unternehmen verbreitet, dass MÜNCHEN in NRW liegt, wäre ich mit deren Auskünften vorsichtig
> http://whois.crisu.de/whois.php?telefonausk****.net


http://www.muepe.de/index.php?itemid=346


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Skandaaaaaaal


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Über solche Kunden freuen sich die Firmen im Düsseldorfer Medienhafen



Ja meinst Du nicht, daß hier 2 Stunden über die Vermittlungsnummer irgendein Hoppeldienst in Anspruch genommen wurde? Dann ist doch der Betrag irgendwie gerechtfertigt, oder? Ich sehe dann wenig Möglichkeiten, dagegen vorzugehen, vor allem aber keine moralische Begründung. Die Damen haben sich das 2 Stunden einen abgestöhnt und wollen ihr Geld. Das ist was anderes, als einem Kind für teuer Geld einen Zugangscode zu Malvorlagen unterzuschieben.

Oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Wo ist mein Denkfehler?

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

11812 und 11874 gehörten früher zu einer anderen Firma.

auf Seite 4 dieses am 2.3.07 verfassten Dokumentes steht diese alte Firma noch dabei
http://dsl.1und1.de/download/1und1mobilfunk_sondernummern_preisliste.pdf

· Auskunft Friends GmbH (11812) 11812 0,31 € 2,40 €
· Auskunft Friends GmbH (11874) 11874 0,31 € 2,40 €

Ich würde mal die BNetzA fragen, seit wann die Nummern nicht mehr zu dieser Firma gehören.


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Ach so: Was habt Ihr eigentlich immer mit der 11812? Laut Rechnung geht es doch hier nur um die 11874???


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Murdock schrieb:


> Ach so: Was habt Ihr eigentlich immer mit der 11812? Laut Rechnung geht es doch hier nur um die 11874???


was heißt  ihr? das kommt ausschließlich vom  Chaostheoretiker


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Murdock schrieb:


> Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


Wo steht, dass es eine Stöhnline war? In dem von mir verlinkten Dokument steht nichts davon, dass nicht auch *irgendeine Weiterleitung* mit dem horrenden Preis zu Buche schlägt.


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Ok, verstanden, ist ein und dasselbe. Aber was soll mir das bringen, daß die bei 1und1 und bei Freenet gleichzeitig auf der Liste stehen? Was ändert das daran, daß die teuren Hoppelnummern angerufen worden sind?

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> was heißt  ihr? das kommt ausschließlich vom  Chaostheoretiker


Astrologie aus Duisburg?
Wo ist da eine Auslandsauskunft?


Aber ok, ich ziehe mich beleidigt zurück. Gewonnen 
Trotzdem: komisch, dass 1&1 noch am 2.3.07 die Nummer einer anderen Firma zugeordnet hatte.
*Das ist der für die Rechnung entscheidende Zeitpunkt*
Also würde ich mich an Murdocks Stelle doch dafür interessieren, wer *damals* was-auch-immer da angeboten hat(te)?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Wer sagt denn das, dass Hoppelnummern angerufen wurden? Hab ich da was überlesen?


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

ich habe recherchiert, was die 11874 betrifft, schrieb ich doch. Such mal per Google nach "11874 verlange". Da tummeln sich diverse Hoppels unter Srichworten wie: 

"Telefonbiester"
"heiss"
"versauter telsex"
"Fette"
"hobbyhure"

"Kartenleger" ist die einzigste halbwegs normale Dienstleistung.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Murdock schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden, ist ein und dasselbe. Aber was soll mir das bringen, daß die bei 1und1 und bei Freenet gleichzeitig auf der Liste stehen?


Nein. 1&1 u.a. veröffentlichen die Servicenummern und die zugeordneten Unternehmen. Freenet (ID-Net) rechnet das ab, so wie ich das verstehe. Zum Zeitpunkt der Anwahl gehörten die Nummern (also auch die auf der Rechnung erscheinende 11874)  möglicherweise noch einer anderen Firma.


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nein. 1&1 u.a. veröffentlichen die Servicenummern und die zugeordneten Unternehmen. Freenet (ID-Net) rechnet das ab, so wie ich das verstehe.



Und was ist daran schlimm?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Ich sag jetzt nix mehr...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189788#post189788

Warum wird diese Möglichkeit so kategorisch ausgeschlossen? Weil diese Nummer nirgends als Auskunft (im eigentlichen Sinne) beworben wird? Kann schon sein. Hmm.


----------



## Murdock (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Ok, Du kennst die Tante und ihre Besuche nicht. Da werden ein paar Typen da gewesen sein und die Nacht lang vor der Glotze geklebt haben. Da kommt in der Werbepasuen alle Nase mal Schwenkramwerbung: Wähle 11847 und verlange Susi. Das werden die (wahrscheinlich auch noch besoffen) gemacht haben. Das erscheint mir in dem Fall total plausibel.

Die Tante telefoniert nicht ins Ausland. Die ruft nur ihre komischen Bekannten an und das sind eine feste Reihe von Nummern. Da braucht sie auch keine Auskunft.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*



Murdock schrieb:


> Das erscheint mir in dem Fall total plausibel.


dito, was genau geschehen ist, wird sich kaum mehr festellen lassen. Das Problem 
liegt m.E hier nicht bei irgendwelchen Telekommunikationsfirmen ( Aka hält die 
alle für [self edit ] )  sondern dass ohne Wissen/Willen  diese hochpreisigen 
Anrufe getätigt wurden. Dies hätte genauso gut  mit 0900 Nummern gemacht 
werden können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Ok. Ich gebe mich geschlagen. Die Düsseldorfer Telefon[***] ist legal. Der 0190-Müll wurde ja schliesslich auch in NRW erfunden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Murdock, mich würde trotzdem interessieren, was im Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht und was Next-ID über den Kunden sagt. Lässt sich das machen? ich wollte Dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn bestimmte Firmen vor meinem Auge auftauchen, sehe ich erstens rot, zweitens Gespenster und drittens *** - und der mutmassliche Besitzer der Nummern zum entscheidenden Zeitpunkt gehört da halt dazu.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2008)

*AW: Anrufe auf Festnetz -> neue Nachricht in Mailbox -> 300 EUR Rechnung*

Hier gehts weiter zur bekannten 11874 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=18900


----------

